# Delamore H.450



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Anybody know which firm owned the 1930's steam trawler DELAMORE H.450.


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

DELAMORE H450 built 1913


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

DELAMORE H450 Selby 1913 as LORD LANSDOWNE 
r/n DOVER PATROL Jutland Amt Trs 1920
WF Jeffs gy 1929
r/n DELAMORE Delamore Fg Co Hull 
presumed ww2 loss osta


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Towards the end as DELAMORE. 
9.1932: Sold to Delamore Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Hull. 28.9.1932: Grimsby registry closed. 29.9.1932: Registered at Hull (H450). 10.1932: Registered at Hull as DELAMORE (H450). 11.1936: Sold to A/S Bergens Fiskeriselskap, Bergen, Norway. 7.11.1936: Hull registry closed. 1940: Seized by German Forces. 22.4.1940: Foundered after striking rock inside Marsteinen Fjord, Norway. Attempt to salve but broke in half and sank. Total Loss.
Gil.


----------

